
Ready up for the AWS Advanced Networking exam - dsteenman
https://dannys.space/ready-up-for-the-aws-advanced-networking-exam
======
ramon
aws.training is down for me

~~~
dsteenman
Do you still have problems accessing aws.training? I can reach it fine now.

